# cadeia dos forçados



## Billie Ro

Saludos.

¿Alguien conoce la denominación en español de la llamada *cadeia dos forçados*?
Habría pensado que se trataba de una suerte de "desfile de los galeotes", pero en este caso veo que no se trata de hombres condenados a remar en las galeras ya que regresaban a la prisión por la noche.
Cualquier sugerencia será bienvenida.

"(...) o prédio da Alfândega, encostado ao Forte, o cheiro que me vinha, de tabaco em rolo que não podia comprar, embriagava-me. Uma área em que registrava a cadeia dos forçados, uns escravos da lei, que durante o dia carregavam água e lenha para os barcos, e à noite deviam re- gressar às masmorras."


Gracias.


----------



## Vanda

Como fica em espanhol não sei, mas a explicação ajuda a entender: eram escravos que trabalhavam de dia e à noite voltavam para as masmorras, para a cadeia. Hoje temos algo parecido: alguns presos são liberados para trabalhar durante o dia, à noite, voltam para a prisão.


----------



## Carfer

Sem mais contexto, só posso depreender do significado aparente que se trata de condenados a trabalhos forçados (_'trabajo forzoso_'), que não são efectivamente muito diferentes dos escravos, mas cuja condição foi legal - e talvez ainda o seja - nalguns países. '_Forçado_' é quem foi condenado a trabalhos forçados (galés incluídas, quando ainda existiam). '_Cadeia_'  é inquestionavelmente uma prisão/masmorra/ ('_cárcel_') à qual parece que esses condenados recolhiam à noite (esses três termos são sinónimos). Mas, como digo, saber em que contexto temporal e espacial se dá esse acontecimento é importante para interpretar e saber em concreto do que se trata. Podendo passar-se noutro local, não me espantaria se o texto tivesse alguma coisa que ver com Portugal. Portugal - e não apenas Portugal, mas a generalidade das potências europeias que administraram colónias depois de a escravatura se ter tornado formalmente ilegal - teve outras formas de trabalho forçado destinadas a substituir a escravidão propriamente dita e a disfarçar a persistência de outras formas de servidão imposta. _Vide_ o Código do Trabalho Indígena de 1899, que reconhecia formalmente a liberdade de trabalho dos nativos, mas que, a coberto da obrigação de trabalharem, que também determinava (Oh! que espanto!), permitia às autoridades coloniais a imposição do trabalho se o não fizessem. Ou então o regime dos contratados, gizado para contornar a vigilância e a condenação da OIT (Organização Internacional do Trabalho), fingindo que os trabalhadores se obrigavam livremente a trabalhar por contrato, que subsistiu até meados do século XX. Se lerem o romance '_Equador_', do Miguel de Sousa Tavares, é esse o regime de trabalho nas roças do cacau de S. Tomé no princípio do século e ainda aí o encontrei, já não na lei, mas na prática das sociedades agrícolas das ilhas, em meados dos anos 60. A França, por exemplo, tinha um sistema semelhante (os '_libres engagés_) e, efectivamente, regimes muito parecidos existiram nas colónias europeias e noutros continentes. Por isso não sei se se trata de trabalho forçado por condenação judicial, se outra modalidade de trabalho forçado, legal ou para-legal, parecendo mais provável o primeiro.


----------



## gato radioso

Se tivesse de usar uma tradução espanhola, eu diría_ cadena de presos._


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Se tivesse de usar uma tradução espanhola, eu diría_ cadena de presos._



Mas, em espanhol, '_cadena_' não é um termo caído em desuso na acepção de prisão (_'cárcel'_)? Em Portugal, pelo menos, ainda é um termo de uso comum, e parece-me que é esse o significado que aqui tem, uma vez que se fala de masmorra, que é sinónimo de cadeia/prisão/. Poderíamos falar de '_cadeia_' se os forçados andassem acorrentados e se deslocassem em fila, mas nem me parece que essa seja a maneira mais comum de dizer, nem devia ser muito prático andar a carregar e descarregar barcos com os forçados acorrentados uns aos outros. Em contrapartida, '_cadeia dos forçados_', no sentido de 'prisão/masmorra/ dos forçados', de cárcere onde eram detidos durante a noite, parece-me ter aí cabimento. Mas, lá está, falta o contexto que ajude a clarificar o sentido.


----------



## Vanda

Billie, de onde você tirou aquele trecho?


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> Mas, em espanhol, '_cadena_' não é um termo caído em desuso na acepção de prisão (_'cárcel'_)? Em Portugal, pelo menos, ainda é um termo de uso comum, e parece-me que é esse o significado que aqui tem, uma vez que se fala de masmorra, que é sinónimo de cadeia/prisão/. Poderíamos falar de '_cadeia_' se os forçados andassem acorrentados e se deslocassem em fila, mas nem me parece que essa seja a maneira mais comum de dizer, nem devia ser muito prático andar a carregar e descarregar barcos com os forçados acorrentados uns aos outros. Em contrapartida, '_cadeia dos forçados_', no sentido de 'prisão/masmorra/ dos forçados', de cárcere onde eram detidos durante a noite, parece-me ter aí cabimento. Mas, lá está, falta o contexto que ajude a clarificar o sentido.


Não, por estes lados _cadena_ é só uma corrente -seja de ouro, ou ferro, etc...- ou, figuradamente, um sistema de vários elementos que agem ligados, como eslabões: _cadena de supermercados/centros comerciales, reacción en cadena, cadena de acontecimientos_...
Neste caso acho que tem de ser que, literalmente, os penados saiam ligados por correntes (ou talvez prendidos com algemas... quem sabe). Hoje, isto pode soar muito arcaico na maioria dos países, mas talvez haja nações onde estas coisas continuem a acontecer.


----------



## olivinha

¿Por qué no la traducción literal cárcel de los forzosos?, puesto que la frase siguiente aclara el contexto.


----------



## Carfer

olivinha said:


> ¿Por qué no la traducción literal cárcel de los forzosos?, puesto que la frase siguiente aclara el contexto.



Concordo. A sensação que me ficou foi a de que os nossos amigos espanhóis estão sob a influência do significado actual de '_cadena_'. '_Cadena_' e '_cadeia_' podem não ser falsos amigos, uma vez que a acepção espanhola também é comum em português, mas, neste caso específico, estou convencido de que são.


----------



## olivinha

Isso, @Carfer #9, é cadeia no sentido de prisão e não de corrente.


----------



## zema

No meu caso, ao menos, esse "_em que registrava"_ atrapalha um tanto quanto a compreensão da frase. Qual seria bem o significado de _"registrar"_ aí?


----------



## Carfer

zema said:


> No meu caso, ao menos, esse "_em que registrava"_ atrapalha um tanto quanto a compreensão da frase. Qual seria bem o significado de _"registrar"_ aí?


Igual, mas interpretei no sentido de _'assinalar a existência_', uso bastante incomum no meu português mas cujo sentido se pode deduzir do significado geral de '_registrar/registar_'.


----------



## zema

Carfer said:


> Igual, mas interpretei no sentido de _'assinalar a existência_', uso bastante incomum no meu português mas cujo sentido se pode deduzir do significado geral de '_registrar/registar_'.


Muito obrigado, Carfer. Isso sugere que o prédio da cadeia já não estava em pé?


----------



## Carfer

zema said:


> Muito obrigado, Carfer. Isso sugere que o prédio da cadeia já não estava em pé?


Não faço ideia, não há nada que diga que já não estava de pé, nem '_registar_', só por si, o implica. Aliás, neste fragmento também não há nada que situe temporalmente o narrador em relação à existência da cadeia e dos forçados. Tudo indica que é uma situação do passado, desde a existência dos próprios forçados até aos carregamentos de lenha para os barcos, que sugere que eram movidos a vapor, mas como se situa o narrador em relação a esse passado? É próximo ou longínquo? Não sou capaz de responder.
Billie Ro avisou-nos de que iria ficar por aqui algum tempo a fazer perguntas complicadas sem nos poder dar muitos elementos, por isso suspeito que estas interrogações podem ficar sem resposta por mais algum tempo.


----------



## patriota

Essa tal "_cadeia dos forçados_" era, ao que tudo indica, uma _"cadena de presos"_:



> a cadeia dos forçados – que se constituía, até então, no modo como os prisioneiros eram periodicamente transportados para os campos de trabalho, numa espécie de procissão.
> 
> Os delírios da razão médicos, loucos e hospícios - ENGEL, MG.





> [...] a substituição, em 1837, da cadeia dos forçados pelo carro celular.
> 
> A cadeia, tradição que remontava à época das galeras, ainda subsistiria sob a monarquia de julho. A importância que parece ter adquirido como espetáculo no começo do século XIX talvez esteja ligada ao fato de que ela juntava numa só manifestação dois modos de castigo: o caminho para a detenção se desenrolava como um cerimonial de suplício¹.
> 
> Ilegalidade e delinquência



Traduziram do francês: Chaîne (forçats) — Wikipédia


----------



## gato radioso

Por cá, se disseres_ cadena_, ninguém entendia que estivesses a falar em uma prisão. _Cárcel, prisión, centro penitenciario_ (formal),_ trullo_ (giría),_ talego_ (giría) são os termos que usamos.


----------



## patriota

Viu as citações? Não é uma prisão. É uma fila de prisioneiros acorrentados, como você tinha imaginado ontem.


----------



## Nanon

patriota said:


> Traduziram do francês: Chaîne (forçats) — Wikipédia


Não necessariamente, @patriota. A pena das galés existiu, infelizmente, em muitos países e não sei se é possível afirmar qual a origem do termo. Gostaria de citar apenas este exemplo:


> [...] don Quijote alzó los ojos y vio que por el camino que llevaba venían hasta doce hombres a pie, ensartados como cuentas en una gran cadena de hierro por los cuellos, y todos con esposas a las manos; venían ansimismo con ellos dos hombres de a caballo y dos de a pie: los de a caballo, con escopetas de rueda, y los de a pie, con dardos y espadas; y que así como Sancho Panza los vido _(vio)_, dijo:
> —Esta es cadena de galeotes, gente forzada del rey, que va a las galeras.
> Cap. XXII - _De la libertad que dio don Quijote a muchos desdichados que mal de su grado los llevaban donde no quisieran ir_


----------



## Carfer

patriota said:


> Viu as citações? Não é uma prisão. É uma fila de prisioneiros acorrentados, como você tinha imaginado ontem.



É uma possibilidade, de facto, mas não a daria tão depressa como segura, até porque não vejo uma relação inquestionável com essa prática francesa. Não sei no caso do Brasil, mas não conheço nada de semelhante em Portugal e os nossos dois países partilharam a mesma legislação, as mesmas penas - e, suponho, as práticas carcerárias - durante praticamente todo o tempo em que prática semelhante podia ter ocorrido.
Mas essa nem é a razão principal. O autor está a descrever um local de uma cidade onde se situa o prédio da Alfândega. O Rio de Janeiro, porventura? O Rio, pelo que vejo, teve duas prisões para detenção de escravos e forçados, o Aljube e o Calabouço, esta em exclusividade. Não conheço o Rio nem sei ao certo onde ficavam as ditas prisões (parece que o Aljube, a antiga Cadeia, era no local da actual Assembleia Legislativa), mas vejo pelo mapa que, quer esta, quer a Rua de Alfândega, quer a zona chamada do Calabouço, onde foi construído o aeroporto Santos Dumont, são vizinhas e próximas. E o Forte, será o de São João, também perto? Duas prisões, ambas seculares, uma destinada exclusivamente a escravos e outra, o Aljube, tradicionalmente designada a Cadeia, mais uma Alfândega, todas próximas, todas elas à beira da água, fazendo pensar que o porto onde os forçados iam carregar e descarregar era aí mesmo ao lado (o Google Earth mostra aos meus olhos de ignorante molhes e navios atracados no local), e, ademais, uma fortaleza, não será demasiada coincidência? Será a mesma Alfândega, a mesma cadeia, o mesmo Forte de que fala o autor? Não posso ir além de questionar, alguém que conheça melhor o assunto que diga se isto faz algum sentido, mas, se fizer, volto a apostar em '_cadeia_' como prisão.


----------



## Vanda

Por isso perguntei à autora sobre a origem da frase, porque cabe perfeitamente à situação de escravos no Rio. Eu não tive dúvidas nenhuma em identificar de cara. Ainda aguardo a autora nos elucidar para me considerar errada ou não.

Lembrando da história dos escravos, achei isto:


> [...]  as penas aplicadas aos escravos eram: trabalhos forçados para os fugitivos, até que fossem reclamados pelos senhores; açoites conjugados com três meses de trabalhos forçados ou prisão para crimes violentos (brigas, facadas, pedradas) e ofensas à ordem pública (vadiagem, jogos de azar, desrespeito ao toque de recolher, jogar capoeira). [...]  As penas de morte e degredo (sem especificação ‘para as galés') eram as menos aplicadas, e a de prisão estava associada aos açoites ou aos trabalhos forçados. [...] A Cadeia (antigo Aljube) e o Calabouço eram as duas principais prisões do Rio de Janeiro, nas quais ficavam depositados os escravos, sendo o Calabouço exclusivo para os cativos. É importante destacar que as prisões à época não eram destinadas à ressocialização dos presos, mas serviam de depósito até que os degredados fossem cumprir a pena no ultramar, os galés saíssem para a jornada diária rumo aos trabalhos pesados, ou ainda nas quais eram aplicadas as punições corporais,


Comentário


----------



## Lamarimba

Hola

Si hablamos de  _uma fila de prisioneiros acorrentados, _entonces en español yo diría_ *cuerda de presos*_, o_ *cuerda de esclavos.*_

cuerda de presos
1. f. Conjunto de presos atados y en hilera para su traslado.

Pero según veo, parece que hay discusión sobre el término _cadeia.

Un saludo_


----------



## Billie Ro

Gracias por todas vuestras aportaciones. 
La acción se sitúa en Lisboa, a finales del siglo XIX, en años posteriores a la abolición de la esclavitud (1869). No he encontrado un concepto idéntico en la cultura post esclavista en España, de manera que he optado por parafrasear, de manera que se pueda comprender la idea: 

"Allí se registraba a los presos que realizaban trabajos forzados, una suerte de esclavos legales, que durante el día cargaban agua y leña para los barcos, y por la noche debían regresar a las mazmorras."


----------



## Carfer

Nunca me teria ocorrido Lisboa, em parte porque termos como '_regist*r*ar_' sugerem o Brasil (ou a autoria de um brasileiro), noutra parte porque a descrição dos locais não se ajusta bem à realidade. A Alfândega está instalada, desde o século XVIII, no Terreiro do Trigo e a prisão destinada aos condenados à pena de trabalhos públicos, o calabouço do Arsenal, ficava no Boqueirão da Praia da Galé, perto do Jardim do Tabaco e de Santa Apolónia, pelo que é um tanto forçado dizer que esse forte - que, aliás,  julgo que nunca foi conhecido por esse nome -, lhe estava encostado (a pé, é uma caminhada de um bom quarto de hora). Julgo que o calabouço deixou de servir para esse fim no início do século XIX, embora só tivesse sido demolido no final deste. A pena de trabalhos públicos, obviamente uma forma de trabalho forçado, substituiu a condenação às galés, embarcações que a marinha portuguesa deixou de ter no final do século XVI, e foi abolida em meados do século XIX.
Em todo o caso e dado o contexto, para mim fica claro que '_cadeia_' está usada na acepção comum de '_prisão_'.


----------



## Billie Ro

Carfer, aunque la acción se sitúa en Lisboa, el autor es brasileño. Lo cierto es que es una novela introspectiva con pinceladas históricas. Gracias por ilustrarnos con tu amplísima cultura histórica. Veamos qué sale.


----------



## Ari RT

Billie Ro said:


> "Allí se registraba a los presos que realizaban trabajos forzados, una suerte de esclavos legales, que durante el día cargaban agua y leña para los barcos, y por la noche debían regresar a las mazmorras."


Antes de ler os aportes entendi como Billie Ro, que naquela área ("uma área EM QUE registrava...") o autor via, ou tomava consciência, dos forçados em fila, não do edifício carcerário. Admito que nada nos autoriza a bater o martelo em um sentido ou outro.
No entanto, ao ler que "allí se registraba a los presos", a imagem que me veio à mente foi de alguém submetendo os presos a revista. Concedo que não sou eu o nativo do ES e que, se houver algum de nós equivocado, serei eu mais provavelmente, mas há um ponto que ainda merece ser levantado, que é o sujeito da sentença. "O cheiro ME vinha... que (EU) não podia comprar... embriagava-ME..." sugerem que o sujeito da sentença seguinte seja EU. Eu é que registrava (a) os presos ou (b) o cárcere.
Posso sugerir como perífrase "... onde eu me inteirava da existência dos forçados..."?
Afinal, é o que importa, estejam os forçados (escravos da lei) em trânsito ou confinados. Importa tomar consciência de que haja gente "escravizada pela lei". A fila ou a existência do cárcere o demonstram igualmente.


----------



## Carfer

Ari RT said:


> Afinal, é o que importa, estejam os forçados (escravos da lei) em trânsito ou confinados. Importa tomar consciência de que haja gente "escravizada pela lei". A fila ou a existência do cárcere o demonstram igualmente.



Sem duvida, mas isso não resolve o problema da tradutora, que tem de decidir se '_cadeia_' significa _'cárcel_' ou '_cadena_'. Tratando-se de uma obra de ficção, a autora tem inteira liberdade para nos descrever uma Lisboa imaginária em que os forçados fossem conduzidos acorrentados e em fila. Pode ser esse o sentido, portanto. Contudo, se a verosimilhança histórica tem aqui algum préstimo (e penso que pode ter, porque a autora também fala de lugares concretos, que realmente existem ou existiram), julgo que a hipótese '_cadena_' é pouco provável. A prática carcerária portuguesa era agrilhoar os forçados aos pares, porque bastava para lhes tornar mais difícil a fuga e também por razões pragmáticas. Em tese, os forçados empregavam-se em obras públicas, como, por exemplo, a reconstrução da cidade após o terramoto de 1755. Na prática, como nem sempre as havia, usavam-nos noutras tarefas, a exemplo da já referida de carregar e descarregar navios e, como não podia deixar de ser num país onde quem tem algum poder nunca fez distinção clara entre o interesse público e o seu interesse privado, para prestar, entre outras, serviços pessoais aos oficiais da Marinha (o calabouço dependia, ao que julgo, do Arsenal). Não estou a ver uma fila inteira de dezenas de forçados acorrentados a deslocar-se pelas ruas da cidade para levar um molho de lenha ou um pipo de vinho ou de azeite a casa de um qualquer excelentíssimo comandante. Mesmo nas obras públicas a decorrer num mesmo local não me parece prático. Mas, ainda que assim fosse, não é a mesma coisa que a '_chaîne des forçats_' francesa, que é outra coisa. Portugal era - e é - um país pequeno, em território e população e, consequentemente, com pequenas distâncias a percorrer e um número de condenados consideravelmente menor. Nenhuma localidade está muito longe do mar e das cidades e dos portos principais, ao contrário de França. Aqui não fazia muito sentido arrebanhar periodicamente os presos destinados às galés e encaminhá-los, em coluna e com grande aparato, através do território do país, como a França fazia, em parte, neste caso, porque era mais prático fazê-lo assim, em parte porque o espectáculo dos condenados acorrentados a caminho do cativeiro, dos quais muitos não eram presos de delito comum, também servia para intimidar as populações que pensassem atrever-se a desafiar o poder central. A geografia portuguesa, uma tira comprida e estreita ao longo da costa, nem para isso dava, ainda que o país tivesse - e não tinha - os problemas de países maiores como a França, de configuração territorial mais recente, muito mais extensa, mais diversa e menos consolidada politicamente. 
É por tudo isto que penso que a hipótese '_cadena_' é pouco verosímil, se aceitarmos que o cenário em que a acção decorre é minimamente realista.


----------



## Vanda

Como Carfer, nunca me ocorreria que fosse em Lisboa...


----------



## Ari RT

A mim também me veio imediatamente a imagem da zona portuária carioca. Que nós brasileiros pensemos assim não é nada de espantar, construímos nossa percepção sobre a base pré-existente das experiências havidas. As descrições que lemos da então capital nesses anos em tela são abundantes em cenas como a descrita. 
O curioso é que Carfer também tenha pensado no Rio. Arrisco a possibilidade de que o autor tenha localizado a ficção em Lisboa... mas pensado no Rio.


----------



## Carfer

Ari RT said:


> O curioso é que Carfer também tenha pensado no Rio.


Não admira, o nosso passado comum propicia essas coincidências, das ruas e instituições com o mesmo nome às práticas e realidades semelhantes. Admiti, por isso, que o Rio se pudesse ajustar à descrição, mas, como viram, comecei por pensar em Portugal. A prática de trabalho forçado também não nos foi alheia. Foi a menção do Forte, aliada ao sabor brasileiro do texto, que me levou a afastar a hipótese. É que o Forte desse nome mais próximo da Alfândega de Lisboa, o baluarte de Santa Apolónia, também dito bateria do Manique, ainda fica (*) mais longe do que o calabouço da Praia da Galé, pelo que fazia  ainda menos sentido dizer que lhe estava encostado e, de qualquer modo, simples bateria de artilharia defensiva, creio que nunca terá tido condições para prisão.

(*)Digo fica, se bem que dele só reste parte da muralha. Em ruínas, dado até como desaparecido e redescoberto nos anos 40, propriedade do município, só foi (providencialmente, na perspectiva do promotor imobiliário) classificado como imóvel de interesse público nos finais do século passado, quando sobre parte dele já tinha sido concluída a construção de mais um mamarracho. "A_ssi se fazem as cousas_", já dizia o Gil Vicente.


----------



## Vanda

Ari RT said:


> A mim também me veio imediatamente a imagem da zona portuária carioca. Que nós brasileiros pensemos assim não é nada de espantar, construímos nossa percepção sobre a base pré-existente das experiências havidas. As descrições que lemos da então capital nesses anos em tela são abundantes em cenas como a descrita.
> O curioso é que Carfer também tenha pensado no Rio. Arrisco a possibilidade de que o autor tenha localizado a ficção em Lisboa... mas pensado no Rio.


Foi exatamente o que eu ''vi'' na minha mente.


----------

